# General > Motoring >  hyundai I30 Cdri. automatic

## Croftergirl

Hyundai I30 1.6 cdri
10 plate
automatic, diesel.
mot sept 2017

56250miles. 
2 new front tyres yesterday, fuel filter air filter replaced at same time.
a good running wee car, 47mpg average.tidy inside and out. 
1 brake sticking and handbrake cable needs tightened. But thats reflected in the price.

----------


## kyle

Sent u private mail

----------


## Croftergirl

Forgot the price, sorry. 
Its £4500

----------

